# My 92' Black 240



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

here she is:
current:

















older pics, when I first got it:

Old pics of my baby

performance Mods: 
Injen CAI 
Cusco Carbon Fiber Front STB 
Cusco Rear OS Triangle Bar 
Accell 8mm wires 
Axxis MM Brake pads 
OBX Short shifter 
Redlyne MT-90 Tranny fluid 
AMSOil 10w-30 

Tunes: 
Nakamichi MB-75 6-disc in dash CD Changer HU 
MBQ RSC 216 Comp. up front 
MBQ DXD 4x6 for rear Fill 
soon to be installed once I finally get my wiring from Sounddomain: 
2 Infinity Perfect 12.1's in custom enclosure 
JBL BP600.1 Sub amp 
JBL P180.2 Comp. amp 
Lightening Audio 1 farad Cap. 

Planned: 
Still Major debates.. but now it's lookin like: 
Tien Type Flex Coilovers 
Whiteline Sway bars front and rear 
5zigen 60mm Catback exhaust 
Hotshot headers 
370cc 300zx injectors 
JWT Cams 
JWT ECU 
ASP Underdrive Pully 
Spec stage 2 clutch 
OEM VLSD 
Possible 50 Shot of Nitrous (if I want to break 13's) 
Then maybe some wheels.. but that is WAY low on the list. 


The Debates I'm fighting in my head are to eventually Turbo the KA (Got a plan that would run around $2000) or Swap in an SR.. uggg... Maybe I'll wait to do that until I get another car.. I also change my mind about once a month


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

very nice kept
are u sure you should use redline mt90 since it is gl4?
gl5 for rwd cars.........


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

XtremE said:


> *very nice kept
> are u sure you should use redline mt90 since it is gl4?
> gl5 for rwd cars......... *


MT90 was what everyone suggested, and said they used in their cars, so thats what I went with. It works well. I don't think Redlyne has a GL-5 Manual tranny fluid..?


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

nice ride u have there


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Good start!!!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Clap clap clap clap clap!


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

WOW very clean..my buddy almost bought a 92 s13 but the body was scratched really really bad  so he declined


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

Thanks Guys.. It does need some TLC on the paint.. there are a few scratches, and a ton of little dents on the rear quarter panel.. gonna cost a shitload to get it all out.


----------

